# And now it's time for the paralympions



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

We have already won some medals and are top of the medals table at the mo 

Sunday, 7 September 2008 1147 BST

Rank Country Gold Silver Bronze TOTAL 
1 Great Britain 3 1 0 4

Anyone else watching it ​


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I would be watching it if they had any decent coverage. A highlights program instead of live coverage is a disgrace.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Oooo yes   I have fired off an email  
Not even covering events via the red button


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think it is shocking too ..what sort of message is it that they will show the opening ceremony but not bother showing any other footage live ..I turned it on early this morning and what excuse can they have not to have it on early in the morning   its really bad and an awful example to people on what value we put on disabled people   I feel quite ashamed on their behalf  

Cat x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I have to agree. I've seen virtually none of it so far and am really dispaointed. With all the hundreds of channels of dross out there the least they could do would be to put some highlights / live coverage on the red button options and a network highlight show every evening. 
Not sending out a particularly good message is it? 

C~x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Esp as we will be holding them next time


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am also dissapointed that there is not any live coverage during the week - I think there is at the weekend though.

There is live coverage on the red button from 10am each day - the cyclists have won more Golds today, which takes their total to more than the olympians.

Roo xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

It's still quite close at the top of the medal table 

_Medals table

Tuesday, 9 September 2008 0830 BST

Rank Country Gold Silver Bronze TOTAL 
1 China 10 12 11 33 
2 Great Britain 9 8 3 20 
3 United States 8 4 5 17 _


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats really good so proud of them


----------

